# Corsa VXR gets some Autobrite Attention! - with new products inside!



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Well im amazed im sitting here writing this post when we are stuck in the most busiest period here at Autobrite Direct :lol:

Sorry for the absence from posting recently guys there simply has not been enough time in the day (or night) to get on here as much as id like to.

Anyhow recently one of our regular clients approached us with a potential new car purchase. After various talks with our client and the check of the car in question from the dealers we both agreed that his Corsa VXR was in need of some attention here at Autobrite HQ! This was a correction process with some new products that will be available to purchase soon! Some of the products include a few of our new swirl removal polishes (machine) we used on the Corsa and were quite happy with the results to be honest!

Anyway again im waffling :lol:

Have a look at our work and what we achieved. We hope you like as much as we loved the car!:argie:

Big thanks to my partner in crime and you know who you are:wave:

Regards Mark & S!









































































































































































































































































































































Thanks for reading!!


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

good results :thumb:


----------



## conrad222 (Jan 5, 2010)

as you already know my thoughts on this! stunning results! cant wait to get hold of those new products!

jay


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

Lovely finish, certainly turned that one around guys.... :thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

You want to treat your self mark to one of these out of the office
View attachment 22392

Best 7 quid i've spent:thumb:


----------



## eurodub (Mar 24, 2009)

Class....:thumb:


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Stunning job..Nice little car too...


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Nice


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

fantastic work!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

what happened to the half time enjoyment photos? (the smoker)...?


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

Awesome stuff you're using


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

nice work there ab
so you have some new machine polishes
the leather in a tin stuff...is that a cleaner and conditioner in the one cream

cracking reflections as well
are you now doing colour charged waxes??

all the best


----------



## zepp85 (Jul 8, 2010)

Great cars , loved mine ! Awsum work aswel !! 

Wheel centre caps need to match rest of alloys , and tyres need changed those are death traps ! Worst tyres I've ever driven on by a long way !


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

cracking job


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

lovey job nad liking the corsa vxr alot


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That's absolutely stunning results there, love these vxr corsa's, great shape and wheels.

Nice glossy paint finish, seriously high standard detail, thanks for posting.


----------



## j.s_det (May 8, 2011)

brilliant job


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Bloody hell them holograms and swirls were something else.
Great turn around, made the car look mint.
Trying and testing new peoducts with great results as well

Bang on


----------



## Motul (Feb 16, 2012)

That level of detailing is amazing,really good job 
The wax looking stuff and the spray you put on the alloys,is that available now?
Again great job


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job there mate.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic..


----------



## M44T (Jun 9, 2011)

Awesome. When are the polishes going to be available mark?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Awesome writeup, great photos and a gorgeous car.. well done :thumb:


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

fantastic work!


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks better than when it was new, top work


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

Nice work


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

Fantastic work guys :thumb:


----------



## RS ROB (Jan 21, 2008)

What a transformation.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Wicked work, pics and results mate :thumb: 

Really need to get mine done and get some pics up, only got it a week ago and it is swirly as hell!


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Great turnaround mate looks stunning.


----------

